# Brittany Ferries Santander discount?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a discount code for a crossing from Santander to Plymouth in September, please?

It's not for us, but for our daughter and her car. She works as a doctor for Medecins Sans Frontiers, but has had a 2 month break between emergency placements.

A month ago, she drove with a friend from Calais, through France and Spain, camping. The friend then had to fly back to the UK, so she drove on to Portugal, where we have been since early June. We will be staying until late October, as we have arranged to meet up with friends, but daughter needs to return to the UK.

Neither we nor she fancy the idea of her driving alone all the way to Calais, so would prefer she got the ferry from Santander to Plymouth.

We would be grateful for any help or advice. Thank you, John and Linda


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you book through SAGA then you get a 10% discount I believe.....

*DO NOT POST YOUR CLUB VOYAGE NUMBER ON HERE *- it is a clear breach of their Term's and Conditions and Brittany Ferries are monitoring the whole site and do take action - as we have found as our account was suspended following my stupidly doing so......

Just a warning to all Club Voyage members.

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I have just looked and there are restrictions but given that they are tightening up on how many times the guest booking is used it may be of some use to people..

SAGA customer ferry discount

Route Sun - Thurs	Fri - Sat
Portsmouth - Caen	7%	5%
Portsmouth - Cherbourg	7% 7%
Portsmouth - Le Havre	7%	5%
Poole - Cherbourg	10%	5%
Portsmouth - St Malo	5%	No discount
Plymouth - Roscoff	7%	5%
Plymouth - Santander	5%	5%
Portsmouth to Santander	5%*	5%*
Portsmouth - Bilbao	No discount	No discount
Plymouth to St Malo (winter service only)	7%	7%
*Portsmouth to Santander: Tuesday sailing only.
*Santander to Portsmouth: Monday sailing only.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Is there anybody kind enough to let me use their Club Voyage number for Brittany Ferries? I want to book for Spain (return) in Feb. 2015.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> PM sent


Return PM, Thanks.
Brian


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

It's happened to us too. Had forgotten that I posted our code on the forum, our membership has been suspended, and now I don't know how to remove it. Can anyone help?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Alphadee, email the Support people, their address is at the top of each forum, under Global.


----------

